
Debuggex review - impressive regular expression tool - rvbd
http://www.codingepiphany.com/2013/03/06/debuggex-a-new-regular-expression-debugging-tool/
======
ChrisCinelli
I like it! But it seems that it still have some bugs. Try: /^.
_(youtu.be\/|v\/|e\/|u\/\w+\/|embed\/|v=)([^#\ &\?]_).*/

This is suppose to match: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1Y3XJ44icU>

~~~
ChrisCinelli
Ok.. The problem was the initial and final "/". :-P I love it.

